# Looking for suggestions on a cross bike with disc brakes and rack/fender capable.



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm new into cyclocross and I know cross bikes are starting to come out with disc brakes. I'm looking to get a cross bike, with disc brakes and fender & rack mounts. I mostly use my road bike and fat bike, and hardly my mtb. When ever I bike on the road with my road bike, I often will detour through dirt/gravel trails or even single tracks, but never really make it far enough having 700 x 23c wheels, plus I'm worried about damaging my road bike. I would prefer a carbon bike, but I know I probably won't find one that has rack & fender mounts, so I carbon would be a plus, but not a requirement. I also know that wanting rack & fender mounts would probably lead me towards touring bikes with disc brakes, but I would to start getting into racing cyclocross. I often bike to my cousins house, and having a rear rack pack, would make it easier for me to carry a change of clothes instead of carrying a back pack. My cousin's husband has a cross bike as well, so I figure I can remove the rack/fender when I get there and we can go hit the trails with our cross bikes.

I DO NOT want to buy online, so I know my choices will be limited. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized TriCross Elite Disc Apex Compact
Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized essentially stopped marketing the TriCross as cyclocross bike and replaced it with a more focused Crux


----------



## Wardman (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure of your budget???

If you can find the one above in your size, grab it and ask for a discount. Looks like the 2013 model may be $2-400 more.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Specialized TriCross Elite Disc Apex Compact
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Specialized essentially stopped marketing the TriCross as cyclocross bike and replaced it with a more focused Crux


Another vote for the Tricross. I rode one before getting my Crux.

The current disc model has rack mounts. The stock tires are more on the slick side, so you'll need to swap to knobbiest if you ride more dirt/gravel terrain. It has an alum fork incase that matters to you or not.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

holy cromoly said:


> Another vote for the Tricross. I rode one before getting my Crux.
> 
> The current disc model has rack mounts. The stock tires are more on the slick side, so you'll need to swap to knobbiest if you ride more dirt/gravel terrain. It has an alum fork incase that matters to you or not.


The Sport and Comp, with its cantilever brakes get carbon-fiber fork (alloy steerer).... (though the base model Tricross has a alloy fork)....


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I was able to visit a few LBSs, one that had the TriCross Sport in my size. I was more interested in the 2013 TriCross Comp Disc, but the Sport was the only bike in my size (52cm), so I test rode it. I also checked out another LBS, which had the Felt F65X. The bike looks REALLY SWEET. The color scheme looks similar to my Madone. Other than the brakes, the Felt F65X looks like it has similar components as the 2013 TriCros Comp Disc. Unfortunately, the Felt doesn't look like it I can mount fenders or even a rack. Though I can probably use one of those seat post eyelets. I also believe Bontrager has a rack I can use, which mounts using a disk brake plate.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

check out Topeak stuff also for racks

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

2013 Jamis Nova Sport.....$850 MSRP........w/disc


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Based on availability and looks, I decided to go with the Specialized Tricross Comp disc. I was able to test ride a size 54 frame. I liked the look and ordered a size 52. Although the price was a little more, compared to another LBS, the manager was very nice to talk to and made me feel like I was not even obliged to keep the bike, if I didn't want it. I was at another LBS the other day and wanted to order the Tricross in a size 52 and the guy wanted me to put a down payment on a bike. Unfortunately, that committed me to buying the bike. And since it had to be ordered, it was considered as a "special order", therefore, I could not return the bike. It's not like I was ordering a custom high end bike. Besides, they were ordering the same bike for inventory, but in a different size anyways. So I declined and walked away.

Another reason I selected this bike was due to a knee injury, I received a few months ago. I tried riding aggressively at the trails the other day and still felt the pain in the my knee. I was thinking I won't be able to ride a cross bike as I would like to for a long while, so I would rather just wait until more cross bikes come out with disc brakes sometime later, before buying one.

Anyway, thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

look at Salsa's 2013 lineup and thank me later.

perhaps the Kona Rove...


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

Trek has a new cross bike for 2013 called the CrossRip. It appears to be similar to the Specialized TriCross.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, neither Salsa's or Trek are available.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

Kona Jake if you prefer the non ferrous style of bike. The Kona Rove if you think steel is real.


----------

